# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  В. Семенов. Ведическая космология и её связь с современной наукой. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

В. Семёнов. Некоторые аспекты ведической космологии и её связь с современной наукой. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T76v...JnF8l&index=22

----------


## Руслан

> Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.
> 
> В. Семёнов. Некоторые аспекты ведической космологии и её связь с современной наукой. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T76v...JnF8l&index=22



Грустно видеть, как в наше время извращают Шримад Бхагаватам, даже люди,преданные Ведам. 

Шрила Прабхупада, учил принимать Бхагавад Гиту так как она есть,а не спекулирывать, написав соответствующий комментарий, во время, когда точно так же все трактовали Гиту кто как хочет.

Что мы сейчас в видео и видим, люди трактуют Бхагаватам, подгоняя его под научную парадигму.

О какой Азии вы говорите, спекулируя о Бхумандале, о каком диске эклиптики и планетах?))) 
Если Шримад Бхагаватам, говорит, что Земля-это плоский диск, размером с вселенную, то так и принимайте. Где в вашей оси эклиптики, молочные и сахарные океаны? Солнечная система у нас уже стала размером с вселенную?))) Где гора Меру? Где громадные деревья и горы? 
Где в вашей Азии остальная часть Джамбудвипы, скрытая в наше время, которой управлял Бхарата?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Грустно видеть, как в наше время извращают Шримад Бхагаватам, даже люди,преданные Ведам. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада, учил принимать Бхагавад Гиту так как она есть,а не спекулирывать, написав соответствующий комментарий, во время, когда точно так же все трактовали Гиту кто как хочет.
> 
> Что мы сейчас в видео и видим, люди трактуют Бхагаватам, подгоняя его под научную парадигму.
> 
> О какой Азии вы говорите, спекулируя о Бхумандале, о каком диске эклиптики и планетах?))) 
> Если Шримад Бхагаватам, говорит, что Земля-это плоский диск, размером с вселенную, то так и принимайте. Где в вашей оси эклиптики, молочные и сахарные океаны? Солнечная система у нас уже стала размером с вселенную?))) Где гора Меру? Где громадные деревья и горы? 
> Где в вашей Азии остальная часть Джамбудвипы, скрытая в наше время, которой управлял Бхарата?



Хорошо, что вы способны окружающих учить тому, чему учил Шрила Прабхупада. Но он же создал Институт Бхактиведанты для ученых, которые пытались бы осмыслить с научной точки зрения в том числе послание Бхагаватам. При этом ученые не претендуют на то, чтобы опровергнуть Прабхупады, но стараются понять его и то послание, которое он передал. С учетом того, что нашим чувствам не доступны не только картины духовного мира, но и многое из описанного в материальной вселенной - диск Земли, гора Меру, океаны молока итд... Таким образом, в том числе и описания нашего материального мира представляются вещью в себе, которая никак не может быть нами воспринята с помощью наших чувств. Понимание этих вещей должно быть основано на интеллектуальных попытках сделать это свободных от запретов и шаблонов, а не просто на запрете думать.

----------


## Руслан

> Хорошо, что вы способны окружающих учить тому, чему учил Шрила Прабхупада. Но он же создал Институт Бхактиведанты для ученых, которые пытались бы осмыслить с научной точки зрения в том числе послание Бхагаватам. При этом ученые не претендуют на то, чтобы опровергнуть Прабхупады, но стараются понять его и то послание, которое он передал. С учетом того, что нашим чувствам не доступны не только картины духовного мира, но и многое из описанного в материальной вселенной - диск Земли, гора Меру, океаны молока итд... Таким образом, в том числе и описания нашего материального мира представляются вещью в себе, которая никак не может быть нами воспринята с помощью наших чувств. Понимание этих вещей должно быть основано на интеллектуальных попытках сделать это свободных от запретов и шаблонов, а не просто на запрете думать.


Харе Кришна. 

Во первых, Шрила Прабхупада не создавал институт для учёных, он создавал институт для браманов, то есть приверженцев ВЕД. А обычных псевдоученых атеистов, он всячески опровергал и высмеивал. Более того, я слышал, его фразу где-то, что через 50 лет этой науке придёт конец. 

Во вторых, с чего это вы взяли, что нашим чувствам не доступны океаны молока, гора меру? Возможно, калиюжным людям и не доступны, но не значит, что вообще чувствам не доступны. 
Где вы в Ведах о этом прочитали? Главное раньше людям все это доступно было, они распахали эти океаны колёсами колесниц на Бхумандале, они были на горе Меру, как царь Индрадьюмна в городе Брахмы, или Пандавы прекрасно жили на горе Меру, согласно Вана Парве- Махабхараты, совершая там аскезы, в лесном отшельничестве. Заметьте, пешком ходили туда, а не летали на ракете на какую то орбиту эклиптики))) Арджуна, позже завоевал всех царей этой местности, при ашвамедха ягье.Друва махарадж, также, пешком прекрасно добирался до соседней варши в Гималаи, истреблять якшей, а никуда не летал. Равана прекрасно ходил поднимать гору Кайлас. В Рамайне, обезьяны, кимпуруши, прекрасно приходили, а не прилётали, с соседней кимпуруши варши, сражаться вместе с Рамой.... 

Господь Вараха, поднял с вселенского океана весь диск Бхумандалы, а не какую то плоскость эклиптики с планетами))) 


В третьих. Шрила Прабхупада просил своих учеников о подношении ему Ведического планетария. Не постройки храма, не печатанье книг, а именно планетарий, насколько он это важным считал, как бы кто не отрицал, что якобы какая нам то разница, какой формы Земля? . И в планетарии, Земля не плоскость эклиптики, а диск Бхумандала. 

Зачем же тогда дурачить народ, и подгонять Веды под свою укоренившуюся научную парадигму? А потом говорить что это якобы ведической взгляд на космологию, и потом на основе этого выпускать фильмы и, в частности, на этом форуме, выдавать их за ведическую космологию?))) Зачем так делать?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна. 
> 
> Во первых, Шрила Прабхупада не создавал институт для учёных, он создавал институт для браманов, то есть приверженцев ВЕД. А обычных псевдоученых атеистов, он всячески опровергал и высмеивал. Более того, я слышал, его фразу где-то, что через 50 лет этой науке придёт конец.


Тут все немного сложнее, чем вы представляете. Брахманам институты не нужны, они могут читать и декламировать ШБ и так, без всяких институтов, повторять тексты про гору Меру, океаны молока и др. ИБ все-таки создавался как минимум для коммуникации с учеными - не случайно, что Прабхупада приглашал туда именно преданных с учеными степенями, А не с двумя инициациями...





> Во вторых, с чего это вы взяли, что нашим чувствам не доступны океаны молока, гора меру? Возможно, калиюжным людям и не доступны, но не значит, что вообще чувствам не доступны. 
> Где вы в Ведах о этом прочитали? Главное раньше людям все это доступно было, они распахали эти океаны колёсами колесниц на Бхумандале, они были на горе Меру, как царь Индрадьюмна в городе Брахмы, или Пандавы прекрасно жили на горе Меру, согласно Вана Парве- Махабхараты, совершая там аскезы, в лесном отшельничестве. Заметьте, пешком ходили туда, а не летали на ракете на какую то орбиту эклиптики))) Арджуна, позже завоевал всех царей этой местности, при ашвамедха ягье.Друва махарадж, также, пешком прекрасно добирался до соседней варши в Гималаи, истреблять якшей, а никуда не летал. Равана прекрасно ходил поднимать гору Кайлас. В Рамайне, обезьяны, кимпуруши, прекрасно приходили, а не прилётали, с соседней кимпуруши варши, сражаться вместе с Рамой.... 
> 
> Господь Вараха, поднял с вселенского океана весь диск Бхумандалы, а не какую то плоскость эклиптики с планетами)))


Все это очень хорошо, но опять же, для того, чтобы просто повторять эти тексты про Кришну, Раму, аватары, истории из пуран никаких институтов не нужно. Даже Института Бхактиведанты)






> В третьих. Шрила Прабхупада просил своих учеников о подношении ему Ведического планетария. Не постройки храма, не печатанье книг, а именно планетарий, насколько он это важным считал, как бы кто не отрицал, что якобы какая нам то разница, какой формы Земля? . И в планетарии, Земля не плоскость эклиптики, а диск Бхумандала.


Прабхупада много что просил, своих учеников. В том числе печатать книги итд...






> Зачем же тогда дурачить народ, и подгонять Веды под свою укоренившуюся научную парадигму? А потом говорить что это якобы ведической взгляд на космологию, и потом на основе этого выпускать фильмы и, в частности, на этом форуме, выдавать их за ведическую космологию?))) Зачем так делать?


Не переживайте, это не попытка одурачить народ, это попытка понять, есть ли какая-то связь между современной наукой и текстами ШБ. И эта информация не подается в форме откровения, она дискуссионный характер носит. И никак ШБ не опровергает. Вы можете не принимать её как руководство к действию, а просто наслаждаться чтением ШБ, не пытаясь указать другим, что и как им надо делать. У вас ведь нет таких полномочий от санги старших и более опытных преданных преданных?? Не правда ли?

----------


## Руслан

> Тут все немного сложнее, чем вы представляете. Брахманам институты не нужны, они могут читать и декламировать ШБ и так, без всяких институтов, повторять тексты про гору Меру, океаны молока и др. ИБ все-таки создавался как минимум для коммуникации с учеными - не случайно, что Прабхупада приглашал туда именно преданных с учеными степенями, А не с двумя инициациями...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Все это очень хорошо, но опять же, для того, чтобы просто повторять эти тексты про Кришну, Раму, аватары, истории из пуран никаких институтов не нужно. Даже Института Бхактиведанты)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Харе Кришна. Во первых, вы говорили, что Шрила Прабхупада создал институт для учёных и тут же говорите, что это институт для преданных учёных, вы уж определитесь. Учёные никакие не преданные, это в большинстве атеисты, а для атеистов Шрила Прабхупада никакие институты не создавал.


Шрила Прабхупада в качестве личного подношения себе, просил учеников как раз именно о строительстве Ведического планетария,он даже однажды заплакал и благодарил учеников, за это подношение, когда перечислял все подношения, которые ученики в нашей парампаре делали своим гуру, что в будущем они построят этот храм. Печатать книги - это подношение Шрилы Прабхупады своему духовному учителю, о котором тот просил. 

Во вторых, никакой попытки понять, есть ли связь с ШБ с наукой тут и в помине не было. Была попытка подогнать Бхагаватам под научную парадигму шарообразной Земли, попыток трактовать Бхагаватам прямо, как она есть, с Землёй диском, тут не было.Почему вы ищите связь с наукой для доказательства вращающегося шара, а не ищите связь с научными фактами Земли как диска, а ведь их масса?

----------

